

Ask HN: How much time do you spend on HN? - vbrenny

I use to spend at least 1 hour/day on HN. Sometimes, when things are slow, I end up spending 2 hours.
But today I noticed that the board is really active, and wondered.. How much time do you spend on HN? Do you stay here for more time on fridays?
======
steventruong
Don't really count as I'm on and off throughout the day but I'd say probably a
couple hours per day.

------
rajeshvaya
around 2 hours

~~~
vbrenny
2 hours every day?

~~~
rajeshvaya
yea :) .. sometimes it gets interesting reading the tech stuff

